# P0158 & P0159



## BladeRunner (Aug 29, 2007)

I took my 1999 Nissan Maxima SE to Autozone to have Service Engine Light checked for free. Code came back with P0159 & P0158 Bank 2 Sensor 2 for both. What exactly is this? How do I fix? Buy 02 Bank 2 Sensor? Car has 161,000 miles. 

Car was also making funny noises. Like a weezing hissing sound. I was told by my mechanic that I have problems with Water Pump and need to fix ASAP. Mechanic correct or will faulty 02 Sensor cause this noise? What is labor/hrs cost for installing Water Pump?

I have a friend who works at a Nissan Dealer. Can buy stuff practically at cost. Mechanic told me to buy parts and he will install and fix both issues for labor only.


----------

